# IMPORTANT: Marriott is re-issuing Vistana reservations



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2022)

Some owners are recieving emails stating that their Vistana reservations are being reissued under new/additional numbers.  Some owners have lost reservations.  It would be a good idea for all Vistana owners to go to their online accounts immediately and save a screen shot of their current reservations and Staroptions.  Also, go to the  accounting page, and take a screen shot of it.

Dear Owner, 

In connection with our ongoing system consolidation efforts, we wanted to make you aware that you may receive an additional confirmation for a reservation for a future Use Year at your home resort in the next week. Please know that this additional confirmation is due to an internal system migration. This new email confirmation will have a different 8-digit confirmation number, which may be used to view the reservation on your Marriott Bonvoy® account. Again, please know that this additional confirmation you may receive is simply due to the internal system migration, and your home resort reservation is unchanged.

You may review your existing reservations on your Upcoming Stays display on vistana.com using the following information:

Home Resort: [REDACTED] 
Vistana® Reservation Number:  [REDACTED] 
Arrival Date:  [REDACTED] 

The email confirmations that you may receive are for current and future Use Year reservations. Unless you wish to cancel these reservations, no action is required. 

As a reminder, you are able to confirm or cancel reservations via your Owner Dashboard on vistana.com.
Thank you for your patience and understanding. 

Sincerely, 

Owner Services

 Vistana

Sheraton VC		 Westin VC

You have received this transactional message as part of your vacation ownership. Please do not reply directly to this system-generated email. Contact Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. online or at 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, Florida 32819.

©2022 Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. ("Vistana") and Marriott International, Inc. ("Marriott"). All Rights Reserved. Vistana, its logo, Vistana Signature Network, VSN and StarOptions are the trademarks of Vistana or its affiliates. Marriott Bonvoy, Sheraton, Westin and their logos are the trademarks of Marriott or its affiliates and are used by Vistana, an authorized partner of the Marriott Bonvoy program, under license from a subsidiary of Marriott. Vistana and the programs and products it provides are not owned, developed, or sold by Marriott or its affiliates. Vistana is solely responsible for its advertising, marketing, privacy, and data collection practices.

Privacy Statement  |  Terms & Conditions  |  10421  |  21A  |  22-OPS868  |  22-303-1287100​


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks.
FYI - on Vistana Facebook groups - apparently people are having issues with their SVV and SVR reservations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 25, 2022)

It started in the last month.  I have received MVC and Vistana confirmations.


----------



## DanCali (Feb 25, 2022)

They told me on the phone they are doing this resort by resort. I think currently it's only for 3 or 4 resorts, but things are clearly moving on that front.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2022)

This is no reflection on you, but I think it's more than 3 or 4 resorts, and the phone people are at the bottom of the food chain and are often the last to know.


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 25, 2022)

Well, this answers my question/post about "migration week" that I saw on my recent email re-confirmation. Question answered. Now, if only Marriott would get things straight before they go any further! It's been a mess so far. Welcome to Marriott, everyone.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up. As of today they haven’t touched WKV from what I can see. I did take a snapshot of our reservations just in case there are issues.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up Denise. Checked reservations for St. John. Nothing changed yet(we leave to start 2 consecutive reservations tomorrow) 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 27, 2022)

I recently made a few reservations at WKORV-N for several February dates next year. I did not receive automatic e-mail confirmations for any of them. I had to manually go in and request confirmations to be sent. I have not received any additional e-mails.


----------



## LahainaMoon (Mar 3, 2022)

Received 7 reservation confirmations for WKORVN early this morning from Marriott - none yet for Nanea.  A couple were for reservations that I had never received a confirmation from Vistana.  Each message made no mention of the conversion to Marriott and appeared as a new reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 3, 2022)

All of our WKORV reservation confirmations have been reissued - just received emails for our 2022 and 2023 WKORV stays with different confirmation numbers. I hope this doesn’t screw with our timestamps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10spro (Mar 3, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> All of our WKORV reservation confirmations have been reissued - just received emails for our 2022 and 2023 WKORV stays with different confirmation numbers. I hope this doesn’t screw with our timestamps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just received ours as well for WKORV. I was pretty happy about it, since the information was all correct, until you mentioned about the timestamps. Ugh!


----------



## Moparman42 (Mar 3, 2022)

I got 2 this morning for KORV.    my first thought was timestamp as well, since they were both booked at 12:01..    however, I will still be in Maui, so there's that consolation.


----------



## David Yuan (Mar 3, 2022)

Same for us on our WKORV / WKORVN trip in April...finger crossed on the whole timestamp thing!


----------



## LahainaMoon (Mar 3, 2022)

I would have been nice if they cross-referenced the original confirmation numbers.  I noticed that the dashboard still shows the original numbers.


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 3, 2022)

LahainaMoon said:


> I would have been nice if they cross-referenced the original confirmation numbers.  I noticed that the dashboard still shows the original numbers.



That would be too much common sense for them to actually do...


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2022)

I suspect they are just running a bunch of database scripts to update the existing reservations with the new Bonvoy numbers. The actual original reservation record is probably unchanged.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 3, 2022)

We are here on Maui now and received the emails with new reservation numbers for one of our two March 2022 reservations and for our 2023 reservation.


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

I got new confirmations this morning for two different stays at WKORV for later this year.  I now have four different confirmation numbers for each of those reservations, because these are the third set of confirmation emails I have received for these reservations, and they each have different numbers, and one of each reservation shown on Marriott's site has yet another set of confirmation numbers.  The original confirmation numbers still match what is shown on the Vistana site.

On Marriott's site, it now shows two different reservations for each of the reserved stays.  In other words, according to the web site, I now have two WKORV reservations in July and two in November.  Go figure.

I also have three different reservations numbers for a stay at WDW next month.  It's like a mishmash, I have gotten confirmations from "Westin Vacation Club Reservations", "Vistana Signature Experiences" and "Marriott Vacation Club Intl Reservations", all for the same stay.

I fully expect to arrive and be told I have no reservation.


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

And look, the resort has apparently been moved up the street, its address has changed.  Maybe it's a good thing, as it looks like it had previously been impacted by sea level rise.  ;-)


----------



## echino (Mar 3, 2022)

Vistana reservations for *2br lockoffs* have always shown as two separate reservations on marriott.com, one for 1br and one for studio.


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

echino said:


> Vistana reservations for *2br lockoffs* have always shown as two separate reservations on marriott.com, one for 1br and one for studio.


It's not a reservation for both sides of the lockoff.  And the second reservation (for each stay) only appeared today.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 3, 2022)

daviator said:


> View attachment 48150
> And look, the resort has apparently been moved up the street, its address has changed.  Maybe it's a good thing, as it looks like it had previously been impacted by sea level rise.  ;-)


I hope that Marriott doesn't move the resort until after we leave.  I don't want it to interrupt our stay .


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I hope that Marriott doesn't move the resort until after we leave.  I don't want it to interrupt our stay .


They plan to do it during the night so as not to disturb guests.  You may feel a bump or two.


----------



## William Seward (Mar 3, 2022)

[


daviator said:


> They plan to do it during the night so as not to disturb guests.  You may feel a bump or two.


David - I'm new to the timeshare reservation.

After you book a Vistana timeshare reservation, the actual reservation will show up in the regular Marriott reservation system?

Thank

Bill Seward


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

William Seward said:


> [
> 
> David - I'm new to the timeshare reservation.
> 
> ...


Yes, assuming your Bonvoy number is part of your Vistana profile, Vistana reservations will show up in the Marriott system, usually pretty immediately after you make them.  In the past there was typically a different reservation number on the Vistana side and on the Marriott side, which never seemed to cause a problem.  I always assumed that the Vistana reservation number was the important one since any changes would need to be made with Vistana.  But in my experience, seeing the reservation show up on the Marriott side usually meant that you would be properly credited in your Bonvoy account for the elite night credits and dollars spent on incidentals.

Now I have so many different reservation numbers and multiple stays showing up that it's a little hard to know what's what, but I assume this is all part of the transition and will be cleared up.  What isn't clear to me is whether, under its new(ish) ownership by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, they are transitioning Vistana to use the reservations system that MVCI uses, and what that is exactly.  I don't know if it's part of the same broad Marriott Hotels reservation system or if they have their own system.  There are so many intricacies to timeshare reservations (many different pools of inventory, systems, rules, etc.) that this has got to be a pretty sizable endeavor.


----------



## William Seward (Mar 3, 2022)

daviator said:


> Yes, assuming your Bonvoy number is part of your Vistana profile, Vistana reservations will show up in the Marriott system, usually pretty immediately after you make them.  In the past there was typically a different reservation number on the Vistana side and on the Marriott side, which never seemed to cause a problem.  I always assumed that the Vistana reservation number was the important one since any changes would need to be made with Vistana.  But in my experience, seeing the reservation show up on the Marriott side usually meant that you would be properly credited in your Bonvoy account for the elite night credits and dollars spent on incidentals.
> 
> *Interesting ............I'm definitely just novice and trying to learn as much as I can.*
> 
> ...


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

NOTHING has been officially announced about the "merger" of the Vistana and MVC system.  So everything you read here is speculation, largely based on things people get told during timeshare presentations and owner updates (much of which may be untrue, many sales people seem to be trying to use scare tactics to get people to buy more now!)  Until MVC/Vistana actually announce something — at which time they will *definitely* send an email out to all owners — take everything you read with a grain of salt.  We know some kind of combined product offering is coming, based on what MVC has told their investors, but nobody outside of MVC knows exactly what it will look like.  And it's likely that it will not significantly impact your ability to continue using your existing ownership exactly the way you can use it today.  Most of us believe that the new program will allow you to spend more money to access the MVC resorts through some kind of overlay program.

There is semi-credible speculation that the new program may be announced on March 14.  If that happens, I am sure we'll all get an email on that day with a lot more information.

Take everything you read here with a grain of salt until any actual announcement occurs.  Until then, it's all just rumors and guesses.

David


----------



## William Seward (Mar 3, 2022)

daviator said:


> NOTHING has been officially announced about the "merger" of the Vistana and MVC system.  So everything you read here is speculation, largely based on things people get told during timeshare presentations and owner updates (much of which may be untrue, many sales people seem to be trying to use scare tactics to get people to buy more now!)  Until MVC/Vistana actually announce something — at which time they will *definitely* send an email out to all owners — take everything you read with a grain of salt.  We know some kind of combined product offering is coming, based on what MVC has told their investors, but nobody outside of MVC knows exactly what it will look like.  And it's likely that it will not significantly impact your ability to continue using your existing ownership exactly the way you can use it today.  Most of us believe that the new program will allow you to spend more money to access the MVC resorts through some kind of overlay program.
> 
> There is semi-credible speculation that the new program may be announced on March 14.  If that happens, I am sure we'll all get an email on that day with a lot more information.
> 
> ...



David - Thank you for the update.

I wish they would send out quarterly blast with updates. If no update the some sort of sales pitch.

I'm hoping someone will post the 14 update on this forum. I'm not holding my breath for an owners email blast.

Thanks

Bill Seward


----------



## daviator (Mar 3, 2022)

William Seward said:


> David - Thank you for the update.
> 
> I wish they would send out quarterly blast with updates. If no update the some sort of sales pitch.
> 
> ...


I guarantee there will be LOTS of discussion here when the details of the program changes are released.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 4, 2022)

The new reservation confirmations for WKORV state that there is a $20 per day parking fee!
WTF







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 4, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> The new reservation confirmations for WKORV state that there is a $20 per day parking fee!
> WTF
> 
> 
> ...


Yes says the same on our WKORV-N reservations.  Hopefully just a 'glitch' in the new system. If it's not I can give plenty of tips about surviving on Maui without a car


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2022)

I saw that parking fee also, and just assumed that it was for hotel-type guests who book stays at our resorts using cash.


----------



## daviator (Mar 4, 2022)

I think they are erroneously putting that message about parking fees in all the confirmations.  It better be erroneous.

Parking fees have never applied to ownership reservations, either at your home resort or using StarOptions within VSN.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2022)

This is how Marriott.com confirmation have always shown for Marriott timeshare stays that have parking charges for cash and Bonvoy point guests. It has been this way ever since we bought Marriott timeshare in 2007. THe Bonvoy confirmations don't differentiate between cash stays or ownership stays. It says that parking fee for everyone. It doesn't apply to ownership stays.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> This is how Marriott.com confirmation have always shown for Marriott timeshare stays that have parking charges for cash and Bonvoy point guests. It has been this way ever since we bought Marriott timeshare in 2007. THe Bonvoy confirmations don't differentiate between cash stays or ownership stays. It says that parking fee for everyone. It doesn't apply to ownership stays.



I realize that Owners don’t pay (yet…), but it can lead to confusion.

It would not be too difficult to add a sentence on the confirmations to clarify.

Also - now no text on prohibiting SO rentals, and villa assignments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> I realize that Owners don’t pay (yet…), but it can lead to confusion.
> 
> It would not be too difficult to add a sentence on the confirmations to clarify.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but the problem with adding a sentence is that sentence would go out on ALL Bonvoy confirmations. Cash and points too. Thus causing confusion on the other side. Better to disclose it and not charge it than to somehow not disclose it or not be clear about the disclosure then charge it. Owners on the Marriott side have accepted and learned how it works and how it applies to ownership stays.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2022)

Anyway… the BonVoy confirmations are confusing quite a few people. I wouldn’t pay it as I know better, but many do not. There are many Vistana Owners that do not participate in BonVoy (like me) - I am glad to have gotten to buy and use my StarPoints at a bargain (in hind-site). 

Adding a single line of clarification (like normal) wouldn’t be that challenging. I could do it, and I suck at writing. More of a math person...

On another aspect of this topic -
I converted StarOptions to Resort Credit (27K restricted SOs => $330) for upcoming WKORV OFD studio HomeResort stay
and…

Immediately I received another Reservation Confirmation with a yet another new number (3rd one now) and when looking at the Marriott BonVoy App, I now have two separate confirmation numbers for the same WKORV reservation???

Anyone seen this?

I made this HomeResort reservation exactly 12 months (9pm PST) - be interesting to see our location relative to previous stays. We’ve been fortunate for 15 years - no complaints here. Location really doesn’t matter for this stay - our friends rented a 2Bd LO OFC ($4800 from a Tugger I think…) and hanging out there.

For our 1Bd OFD stay in Sept - I was thinking of converting more restricted SOs, but not if it screws with our location.
My direct experience over the years at WKORV and WPORV has shown that that Timestamp Rules and directly correlated to confirmation number.

Glad we had all these great years - I miss Starwood SVO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Mar 12, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Anyway… the BonVoy confirmations are confusing quite a few people. I wouldn’t pay it as I know better, but many do not. There are many Vistana Owners that do not participate in BonVoy (like me) - I am glad to have gotten to buy and use my StarPoints at a bargain (in hind-site).
> 
> Adding a single line of clarification (like normal) wouldn’t be that challenging. I could do it, and I suck at writing. More of a math person...
> 
> ...


I think the timing of the new confirmation number may have been a coincidence.  But I received new confirmations for my WKORV stays too, and now have three different confirmation numbers for each.  Who knows which one(s) are relevant?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 13, 2022)

My Marriott emails (when I get them... I've noticed I don't receive them for every resort, even after I request them) now have at bottom the designation "Migration Points". I see in an earlier post "Migration Weeks" so I suppose that's how they're classifying VSN.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 13, 2022)

On a related topic, I'm trying to book hotels at marriott.com tonight and this is what I see:

*504 Gateway Time-out*
The server didn't respond in time.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> On a related topic, I'm trying to book hotels at marriott.com tonight and this is what I see:
> 
> *504 Gateway Time-out*
> The server didn't respond in time.


Same here.


----------



## Gremanda (Mar 16, 2022)

We have an upcoming stay at Nanea, and we are combining some StarOptions and an Encore package.  I called a couple of months ago to make the request to link the reservations so we can stay in the same unit for the duration of the stay.   

A couple of weeks ago, I received a new confirmation number via email for the StarOptions reservation, but did not receive a new confirmation number for the Encore package.  

I called the resort earlier today to confirm our request that the two reservations are linked.  It seems that after the change of the StarOptions confirmation number, the request to link the two reservations was no longer notated.  The Nanea receptionist was able to find both reservation confirmation numbers and notate the request for us, again. 

I also logged into my Bonvoy account today, and in the "My Trips" link at the top right of the page, I get the message: 

"We’re temporarily unable to display the information you requested. Please try again later."


I can find the StarOptions reservation using the "Search by confirmation number" function with the new confirmation number.  

In my Vistana Dashboard, the StarOptions reservation still lists the old confirmation number.

Bottom line, you may want to call the resort to check on your special requests if they were made prior to the re-issuing of Vistana reservation confirmation numbers.


----------



## daviator (Mar 16, 2022)

Gremanda said:


> We have an upcoming stay at Nanea, and we are combining some StarOptions and an Encore package.  I called a couple of months ago to make the request to link the reservations so we can stay in the same unit for the duration of the stay.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I received a new confirmation number via email for the StarOptions reservation, but did not receive a new confirmation number for the Encore package.
> 
> ...


For what it’s worth, I have had back-to-back reservations very similar to yours, including with Encore packages, on many occasions, and they’ve always figured it out on their own and kept us in the same unit.  I’ve never called in advance to make any special request, they just always do it proactively. So while there are no guarantees, I wouldn’t be that worried that you’ll have to move between units, unless they simply aren’t able to accommodate keeping you in the same unit.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 24, 2022)

Just got a “migration points” confirmation from Marriott for a VSN stay at Lagunamar.  It had the new confirmation number and I was able to add my Bonvoy number.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 24, 2022)

The new Bonvoy numbers on reservations of Vistana confirmations are a disaster that is causing a lot of confusion for guests.  When our guest for our 7/2 SBP reservation, which I made with a floating week, not options, called to confirm that her name is on the confirmation, they told her they didn't have that confirmation # (which begins with 4) in their system.  No explanation as to why this is an issue for the guest to reassure her.  I called Vistana, they said that the confirmation shows my name first and the resort needs to open up the confirmation to see it.  I told Vistana they don't have that number as the confirmation #.  

Found out that a longer number beginning with 8 (Marriott Bonvoy #) is the number the resort has, with the old Vistana reservation # embedded into the confirmation on the resort's end.  Vistana still has the number beginning with 4 and no Bonvoy number listed on the confirmation when I open it up.  

Finally, the resort's manager was able to add the guest name on their end, and we had to communicate the Bonvoy res # to the guest.  

This is a terrible transition, and I hope the IT department gets a handle on it before we get more of these guests trying to confirm reservations.  ANGRY is how I am feeling right now.  ANGRY.  

The clueless guy at Vistana sent two emails with the guest's name on the old reservation # beginning with 4, as though having additional emails is going to fix this issue.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2022)

Not sure if I reported here before,but…
Even with the changing confirmation numbers. It appeared that our TimeStamp held for location preference
WKORV OFD studio - with 24 of them, we ended up in one of top location (IMO YMMV).

We have never stayed in our OFD studio before (used to rent out to help cover MFs) - really like the layout with the window wall next to balcony slider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divenski (Mar 25, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The new Bonvoy numbers on reservations of Vistana confirmations are a disaster that is causing a lot of confusion for guests.  When our guest for our 7/2 SBP reservation, which I made with a floating week, not options, called to confirm that her name is on the confirmation, they told her they didn't have that confirmation # (which begins with 4) in their system...



Interesting info as I was dealing with a similar situation a few days ago. The person I talked with at Vistana, and who seemed like she knew what she was doing, said that the new Bonvoy reservations should never have been sent out as they were intended for internal use. That sounded a little fishy to me, but that was the story. She said that they would only send updated res, eg with a guest name change, with the Vistana format.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2022)

divenski said:


> Interesting info as I was dealing with a similar situation a few days ago. The person I talked with at Vistana, and who seemed like she knew what she was doing, said that the new Bonvoy reservations should never have been sent out as they were intended for internal use. That sounded a little fishy to me, but that was the story. She said that they would only send updated res, eg with a guest name change, with the Vistana format.


Yes, it's a big deal, and it will be a big deal for Redweek Verified, go-koala.com Verified, because our name shows as the arriving guest on all confirmations.  And it will cause a problem for all owners who have rented their weeks privately.  If the old Vistana numbers are truly embedded somewhere in the reservation, I need all of the Bonvoy numbers and I need to know that guests are showing as guests.  I don't know what Marriott thinks they are doing.  Maybe I can find all of the Bonvoy numbers in our two Bonvoy accounts, but how to add guests from there?  My guests were already added via Vistana.


----------



## divenski (Mar 25, 2022)

Maybe another reason to hope that the complete integration is finalized sooner than later, and that there will be better links between the systems. In the meantime though, it's a little screwed up.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 12, 2022)

Wondering if anyone else had experiences with changing guest name on a "Migration Points" reservation?

I have 2 SO reservations for WKORV for this summer. I also have 2 corresponding Bonvoy "Migration Points" reservations in my account. I changed one of them to family member's name since they will be arriving early. I did that on Vistana (paid guest fee). Received the Vistana confirmation. However, the Bonvoy reservations in my account still have my name on both. Moreover, since they are both for same dates and unit type I have no idea which one of them is which. Do I need to do anything else? Will the name change at some point? Usually (the old) Bonvoy reservations updated immediately - a new one would appear when you name a reservation and an existing one would disappear if you canceled a reservation or added a guest. Now it's just there with my name on it...


----------



## kozykritter (Apr 13, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Wondering if anyone else had experiences with changing guest name on a "Migration Points" reservation?
> 
> I have 2 SO reservations for WKORV for this summer. I also have 2 corresponding Bonvoy "Migration Points" reservations in my account. I changed one of them to family member's name since they will be arriving early. I did that on Vistana (paid guest fee). Received the Vistana confirmation. However, the Bonvoy reservations in my account still have my name on both. Moreover, since they are both for same dates and unit type I have no idea which one of them is which. Do I need to do anything else? Will the name change at some point? Usually (the old) Bonvoy reservations updated immediately - a new one would appear when you name a reservation and an existing one would disappear if you canceled a reservation or added a guest. Now it's just there with my name on it...


Definitely call Vistana and have your receipts handy. No sense leaving it up to chance and adding stress as you keep checking. I did a guest certificate on one reservation recently but that was after it had been reissued due to migration. It disappeared from my Bonvoy and I received an updated email confirmation with the new name on it... they checked in to the property yesterday with no problem.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 13, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> Definitely call Vistana and have your receipts handy. No sense leaving it up to chance and adding stress as you keep checking. I did a guest certificate on one reservation recently but that was after it had been reissued due to migration. It disappeared from my Bonvoy and I received an updated email confirmation with the new name on it... they checked in to the property yesterday with no problem.



Did the old Bonvoy reservation disappear immediately? How long did it take until you got the new Bonvoy reservation with the updated name? Was this at WKORV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kozykritter (Apr 13, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Did the old Bonvoy reservation disappear immediately? How long did it take until you got the new Bonvoy reservation with the updated name? Was this at WKORV?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reservation disappeared from my Bonvoy account within the hour which is about the same time in which I received an email confirmation of the reservation with a new name on it. I could also log into Vistana and see it there with the new name at that time. This was for Nanea. If this wasn't your experience I would suggest that you call.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 16, 2022)

Just got our Bonvoy confirmation for Westin St John. Bonvoy says all fees are included, Starwood says we must pay $25 per day.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2022)

You have to pay $25 per night - it's a fee they implemented after the big hurricane.
Question: Did you receive a _Marriott style timeshare reservation_, *OR* a reservation that you made using _Bonvoy points_?


----------



## echino (Apr 16, 2022)

It's a mess. Two examples:

WKORV Home Resort Reservation made before the migration, guest name changed before the migration: on marriott.com still under my Bonvoy account, marked "Migration Weeks" but showing correct guest name. Never received new Marriott-style confirmation.

WSJ StarOptions reservation made before the migration, in my name, just received the new Marriott-style confirmation, showing two separate reservations in my Bonvoy account, with different numbers, one marked "Migration Points" and one marked "VSN Owner Block". Do I really have two separate reservations? Can I just show up with a big family and occupy two units?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 16, 2022)

bobpark56 said:


> Just got our Bonvoy confirmation for Westin St John. Bonvoy says all fees are included, Starwood says we must pay $25 per day.



Hi Bob -
There is no resort fee if this reservation was made with SOs (and HomeResort ownership). The Resort fee is $40 (unless it changed) as a hotel reservation. 

There is a $25nite USVI ‘environmental’ fee for Timeshares (BS, but held up in court…)

How is it fair that a 2700sqft 3Bd pool  villa (10-12 occupancy) pays the same fee as a 700sqft studio (occupancy 2-4)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Apr 16, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Bob -
> There is no resort fee if this reservation was made with SOs (and HomeResort ownership). The Resort fee is $40 (unless it changed) as a hotel reservation.
> 
> There is a $15/nite USVI ‘environmental’ fee for Timeshares (BS, but held up in court…) - unless it changed to $25?
> ...



USVI fee is $25/night.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 17, 2022)

Eric B said:


> USVI fee is $25/night.



Correct, the fee is $25/nt- my bad.
We gave up our WSJ weeks this year.
This BS USVI fee was one of the reasons.

I edited my post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

